# Fiberglass Pre-hung entry door install - gone wrong or am I anal retentive



## harbinger (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey everyone, first post - registered to ask a question to the community.

 I recently purchased a fiberglass pre-hung exterior door to replace the dented steel one that came with our house.

 The first install was a disaster - hung off-level/plumb, about 1/2" above the frame/sub-sill - so we had a second contractor come out and redo the install.

 Well, the second contractor shimmed the door on the bottom as well as the side/tops, about 1/4-1/3" higher than the old steel door was.

 I've attached some images - first image is the original gap, second is the first (botched) install, third is the newest install. Any insights from the experts would be appreciated.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah....you're being anal.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 7, 2014)

A little caulk, paint and lipstick and your good to go.


----------



## harbinger (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll get some non-expanding foam and finish 'er off. Glad to know that shims under the entry door *aren't* a no-no as I was told.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 7, 2014)

The problem isn't the door or the install, the floor is supposed to be level. Then the qustion is what has happened and can it it be fixed. Without doing anything to the floor the sill would still like to be solid when you step on it. The shims should be the full width of the door. From nothing to what ever to make the area level.


----------



## zannej (Aug 17, 2014)

I couldn't help but notice the cat paw in the first picture. I love cats. LOL.

One question-- how stable is the metal threshold thing? Does it wobble at all or is it solid? If its solid then I would say its probably fine.
Just need some light sanding to get rid of old paint and smooth it out (check it for lead first), some caulk, and then new paint.


----------



## daltonbrain (Aug 17, 2014)

The shims under the threshold are required when the floor is not level. As others have stated, as long as the threshold is solid you will be fine. Some caulk to prevent insects from entering, a piece of trim to cover the gap and a little paint and it will look great. 

Mike


----------

